# Sticky  ALERT for Canadian Members RE: new Anti-Spam laws



## Carriana

If you reside in the Great White North you may have recently received an email from GoPitBull.com informing you about some changes that have taken place regarding the forum's email notification process in response to the newly enacted Anti-Spam laws. For more information about the new law, you can go here: Canada?s Anti-Spam Legislation

Please note that the recent email is not a phishing scam or anything of that nature. The correspondence automatically generated by the forum and sent to members with a Canadian IP was sent with the purpose to inform you about the changes in the way the forum will be sending communications. If you do wish to continue to receive occasional email updates from the forum you will need to "opt in" by going to you personal preferences and selecting which type of emails you would like to receive.

You can do so by going to your User Control Panel > Settings & Options > Edit Options > and then select the Messaging & Notification options that to coincide with your personal preferences.

If you have any additional questions feel free to contact a member of the forum staff and we will be happy to address any of your questions.

Sincerely, 
The Staff


----------

